# Thunder 100 review



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I just ordered one and would like to hear others thoughts, good and/or not so good.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Easy to use,loud,economical.Will pay for itself in savings of poppers.Can't think of any negatives about it...Jim


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

The only negative is the diameter, kind of cumbersome especially if you use 10 yr old bird boys but they can use it. They're a great tool.


----------



## Stealth Bomber (Jan 1, 2006)

I purchased one about 45 days ago from Lion Country Supply. Great service from them!
It is very well built...heavy material. Not a lot to go wrong with the unit. It is way louder then my blank pistol. First time out with my "non breaker"....it made him take a few steps. Mission accomplished...feels like I'm training! I have already found myself shooting it way more then blank loads during training. I don't feel like I need to conserve the loads because of the cost! And again it makes one heck of a boom! I like the way it shoots the dummies also.

Now having said that, there are some things I didn't like about the unit. I am very hard on things when I am out in the field, and I did not like the way the "Mapp" gas cylinder was exposed and had no support. The only attach point are the skinny neck and threads. I know for sure that over time I would break that threaded area for the mapp gas to screw into. So on my first trial runs I found myself having to baby the unit during transportation and out in the field (laying it down, etc) I also found the shoulder strap attachment points made the unit slide and shift on your shoulder while walking. One attachment is up on the front...the other "midway" near the middle of the unit at the carry handle. It makes the unit unbalanced and ass end heavy where the mapp gas is. So I thought about a fix.

12" piece of 4" pvc sewer pipe, one coozy, a few stainless steel screws.
This allowed me to re-install the strap all the way down on the ass end and now there are no balance issues and it doesn't shift while you walk.
The mapp gas is totally enclosed and protected on the back end with the coozy. I did drill vent holes in the pvc to vent the unit properly.
I am really...really happy with this unit.! 
I hope the pics help see how I engineered it.
More pics to follow.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## Stealth Bomber (Jan 1, 2006)

More pics of the Thunder 100 shotgun simulator/dummy launcher modification.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Just remember to take the gas out of it at the end of the day!! ;-)))


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Jerry S. said:


> I just ordered one and would like to hear others thoughts, good and/or not so good.


Buy the stand from Team Takem, it is a game changer. 
I removed the strap and the plastic handle. I built a map gas protector using a 4"to 3" pvc reducer and a piece of 3" pvc pipe.
We carry it into the field in the gun holder on the four wheeler handle bars along with the stand.
You are set up in 2 minutes maximum and no more fumbling around with it on your shoulder.

If you want pics. send me a pm and I'll hook you up...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I was around 1 that was borderline abused and strapped on an ATV for 2+ years. the weak point was actually the MAP gas bottle in self ,where the neck was pressed onto the cylinder.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

I was asked by a few pro trainers to make a protector for the Thunder 100 gas cylinder. They have been in use for over a year with no problems. I used PVC pipe and a special oven made to heat up the PVC to make it easier it form. 

Shawn White is correct in saying the neck of the MAP gas bottle is the part that gives a problem. 

Thunder Equipment suggests taking the bottle out for transport and storage. In order to remove the bottle the protector needs to be taken off and reinstalled easily.

Is there a market for these type protectors?

The following pictures are of the ones I made:


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Yep still using mine it works great same as all your other products I am using. Best stick men, Holding blinds, and the thunder mapp gas cover works great and have not had to replace a Cylinder because it was cracked and leaking since you made mine. Thanks Chris


----------



## daddymallard (Aug 6, 2009)

good info!


----------

